# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  What can u do to increase errotic dreams?

## Franz Ferdinand

just wondering.  i havnt mastered LD yet   :Oops:

----------


## nightowl

Think about sex before and during you fall asleep. Concentrate on the imagery to i suppose. It shuold work....most of the time...

----------


## Scwigglie

Yep I agree. Yay for erotic dreams!  ::coolspot::   It's called dream induction. Just think of whatever you want to dream about right up until you fall asleep.

----------


## Leo Volont

Since when has sex become such a big problem?  Are your hands tied behind your back?  There are better uses for dreams.  Sex in dreams only ends the dream.  Besides, its a bit like shooting fish in a barrel, is it not?  It is not as though there are not enough real sex partners out there, if one has any charm at all.  Isn't most of the fun in the chase? and in Dreams there is no chase... sex in dreams is as easy as a drunken orgy, and about as fun (if you ever want to be completely celebate for the rest of your life, but still think you have some residual desire for sex, then go to a drunken orgy and you'll go away quite happy to never have sex again).  

But I have noticed that if one refrains from jumping on them, that there can be a great deal of flirting in dreams.  And hand-holding and laughing does not wake one up, and the dreams can continue on around other more serious themes, even while one is keeping pleasant company.

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by nightowl_
> *Think about sex before and during you fall asleep. Concentrate on the imagery to i suppose. It shuold work....most of the time...*



Oh, please, let's be realistic.  Can a guy think about sex before going to sleep and still hope to go to sleep?

----------


## Hate

Oh, please, let's be reasonable. If one has strong opinions, it's totally OK. There's still no reason for judging other people's decisions just because of one's own opinions. If someone doesn't have a partner, and wants to have sex dreams, it's OK, isn't it? Propably they will get bored to sex dreams after they got a real partner, propably not, and it's still totally acceptable.

----------


## nightowl

> _Originally posted by Leo Volont_
> *Since when has sex become such a big problem? *Are your hands tied behind your back? *There are better uses for dreams. *Sex in dreams only ends the dream. *Besides, its a bit like shooting fish in a barrel, is it not? *It is not as though there are not enough real sex partners out there, if one has any charm at all. *Isn't most of the fun in the chase? and in Dreams there is no chase... sex in dreams is as easy as a drunken orgy, and about as fun (if you ever want to be completely celebate for the rest of your life, but still think you have some residual desire for sex, then go to a drunken orgy and you'll go away quite happy to never have sex again). *
> 
> But I have noticed that if one refrains from jumping on them, that there can be a great deal of flirting in dreams. *And hand-holding and laughing does not wake one up, and the dreams can continue on around other more serious themes, even while one is keeping pleasant company.*



This is HIS dreams, not yours. If he wants to have sex in his dreams, then let him. 

BTW: Scwigglie! you're back!   ::cactus::  woohooo...we were wondering where you went.

----------


## latency

I've never become fully lucid during an errotic dream, but I've understood what's going on.

I've found that the only errotic dreams I've had, the girl/s have been unatractive in both personality and looks. But being the 18 year old virgin I am, I tried to push it anyway.

Before anything 'drastic' happened, moral disgust kicked in and I woke up.

I instantly dispised myself for wanting it that badly, and understood that I needed to resolve to get out more and find myself a real girlfriend, instead of waiting for a fairytale romance to come along.

The one time I've found myself with a girl I liked, I didn't have the heart to push anything.

This taught me that I'm a nice guy and nice guys are very nice but quite litrily don't go home with the girl.

I've also dreamed of seeing other lovers, which taught me jelousey.

Therefore, errotic dreams have their uses other than plesure.

----------


## irishcream

> _Originally posted by Leo Volont_
> *Since when has sex become such a big problem?  Are your hands tied behind your back?  There are better uses for dreams.  Sex in dreams only ends the dream.  Besides, its a bit like shooting fish in a barrel, is it not?  It is not as though there are not enough real sex partners out there, if one has any charm at all.  Isn't most of the fun in the chase? and in Dreams there is no chase... sex in dreams is as easy as a drunken orgy, and about as fun (if you ever want to be completely celebate for the rest of your life, but still think you have some residual desire for sex, then go to a drunken orgy and you'll go away quite happy to never have sex again).  
> 
> But I have noticed that if one refrains from jumping on them, that there can be a great deal of flirting in dreams.  And hand-holding and laughing does not wake one up, and the dreams can continue on around other more serious themes, even while one is keeping pleasant company.*



i agree with the last bit totally...i've had quite a few encounters with dream characters that have never gone further than holding hands and talking.  I tried the whole thing once...it was good, but i wouldn't do it again.
No fun in it, when you wake up and there's nobody there...you feel like you've lost something.

----------


## Ev

You can induce tons of erotic dreams by thinking and convincing yourself that you will have them.

I remember thinking "I can have all sex dreams I want and dont want" used to work wonderfully for me - I got entire week of mostly sex dreams  :smiley:  Not sure if you want that much..

However, recently I found that I enjoy less sexual activities , such as dancing or kissing much more pleasant then pure sex  :smiley:  

but whatever floats your boat

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by Hate_
> *Oh, please, let's be reasonable. If one has strong opinions, it's totally OK. There's still no reason for judging other people's decisions just because of one's own opinions. If someone doesn't have a partner, and wants to have sex dreams, it's OK, isn't it? Propably they will get bored to sex dreams after they got a real partner, propably not, and it's still totally acceptable.*



So what happened to this being a discussion forum.  Should I do what everyone else has done and simply leave this discussion alone.  Apparently the only reason you could comment was to criticize me for having commented.

But since your only advice is to tell people to shut up.... why don't you?

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by nightowl_
> *
> This is HIS dreams, not yours. If he wants to have sex in his dreams, then let him. 
> 
> BTW: Scwigglie! you're back!   woohooo...we were wondering where you went.*



You missed my point.  You are so consumed with protecting people's right to be as dripping with slime as they'd like, that you failed to check for substantial content.  I said that sex brings dreams to an end.  One can't both have sex AND dream.  The one thing brings the other thing to a close.  And then my second point was one of practicality -- that one cannot THINK about sex and then go to sleep.  Sleep requires some modicum of piece of mind which is hardly possible if one is already practically thrusting away.

Besides, this IS a discussion forum, is it not?  With some 50 plus years of dreaming under my belt, I think I am qualified to assert that one is pursuing a dead end in dreaming if one's only ambition is to dream for sex.  And I also stand by my observation that if the person had the least bit of charm or personality than one would not have to resort to one's dreams for that kind of thing, and if any person is seriously challenged for charm or personality, then there are easier ways of having an orgasm than to dream one up.

Also, this whole subject reminds me of an old insult, "that one couldn't get laid in a dream", something that seems to apply to our friend here.

----------


## Leo Volont

Oh, I've been criticized for not being constructive and helpful, and for this I apologize, and so I will give you my sincere advice on how to have more errotic dreams.

First one needs to liberate oneself from every trace of personal dignity, self-esteem, or even the spirit for decent personal hygiene.  One must really degrade oneself.  The lower the better.  First, get rid of that bed.  One needs only the bath tub, which one can fill full of whatever slimes and excrements that are on hand.  That should be able to set the tone for one's basest instincts.  And then one can get in the mood by taking into one's every available bodily orifice all manners of living squiggly things.  But that is only preparation for the body.  One needs to prepare one's soul.  Toss out all literature with any higher appeal.  One should concentrate on only the most purient of literatures.  Here there is a slight problem as the best literatures for this use are often illegal or are considered so far below decent taste that no reputable retailer will carry them.  But I'm sure if one roots around on the seemy side of town long enough one will find literature sufficiently focussed enough so that your every thought is as low as it could possibly go.

That should be enough to do it.  Now simply fall asleep and you will have the dreams of your lifetime.

----------


## Hate

> _Originally posted by Leo Volont_
> *I said that sex brings dreams to an end.  One can't both have sex AND dream.  The one thing brings the other thing to a close.  And then my second point was one of practicality -- that one cannot THINK about sex and then go to sleep.*



Huh? What makes you so confident to refer to that as an extreme truth? Your own experiences? Or is it scientifically proved? I have had sex AND a dream several times, even sex and a lucid dream a few times. It does usually wake me up from an LD, but in a normal dream it just goes on as you and your brain think that it's real life.

----------


## Haz

Eating chocolate can help too (seriously)

----------


## tryured

> _Originally posted by Leo Volont_
> *
> 
> Oh, please, let's be realistic.  Can a guy think about sex before going to sleep and still hope to go to sleep?*



Yea I been reading a few of your posts, we think very alike.

----------


## Yume

"I will have a dream about sex."

Say that over and over. It works with inducting LDing so why not sex.

----------


## existenceisadream

The key for sex in dreams for me (and this may only work in men I'm not sure) is to drink a lot of water before going to bed.  Then several hours into sleep One of two things will happen.  You'll either dream of trying to find a bathroom or dream of having sex.  Sometimes for me it will be both.  I'll be about to have sex but then have to go to the bathroom and then come back for more sex.  I believe it's the pressure in the bladder and the genital area that creates these dreams.  I've found that in LD's though it can bring it to an end but not always because I've developed great dream control.  Sex in non LD's never make the dream end for me.
Anyone else here have the same kind of thing happen to them if they drink a bunch of liquid before going to sleep?

----------


## irishcream

can't say it has...my one experience was pure chance...

----------


## latency

I've found existenceisadream's method to work there aswell, although not that I have tried it intentionally, however, I've also discovered that as Irish cream said, sex does indeed end a dream, and if it doesn't it drags you a significant distance toward waking and weakens the dream.

----------


## irishcream

ever noticed that any other strong emotion wakens you too?  one time i had an extremely sad dream...so sad i was crying in the dream, and when i woke up, i was crying too.
it would seem that strong emotions wake us up...

----------


## InTheMoment

> *Ex wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				The key for sex in dreams for me (and this may only work in men I'm not sure) is to drink a lot of water before going to bed. Then several hours into sleep One of two things will happen. You'll either dream of trying to find a bathroom or dream of having sex.



Very true...although, like Ex mentioned, the sex is always interrupted with an urge to urinate, making the dream sex less enjoyable.






> *Leo wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				I said that sex brings dreams to an end. One can't both have sex AND dream. The one thing brings the other thing to a close.



About 80% of the dreams that I remember involve me having sex in them and only twice have I ever awoke during the act of intercourse, so the above statement is nothing more than an observation based on personal experience.

I find that if I don't masturbate before going to sleep then the intensity of the dream is increased. This may also increase your chances of having a sexual dream, but again I can't attest to that since a majority of my dreams already involve sex.






> *Leo wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				sex in dreams is as easy as a drunken orgy, and about as fun (if you ever want to be completely celebate for the rest of your life, but still think you have some residual desire for sex, then go to a drunken orgy and you'll go away quite happy to never have sex again).



Speak for yourself!...and why does one have to be drunk to participate in an orgy?   ::|:  






> *Leo wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Since when has sex become such a big problem? Are your hands tied behind your back?



No...but hers usually are.   :wink2:  






> *Leo wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				And I also stand by my observation that if the person had the least bit of charm or personality than one would not have to resort to one's dreams for that kind of thing,



If one has the least bit of tolerance or understanding than one would not have to resort to condemnatory rhetoric.






> *Leo wrote:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Also, this whole subject reminds me of an old insult, \"that one couldn't get laid in a dream\", something that seems to apply to our friend here.



Someone once said, *"One nice thing about egotists: they don't talk about other peopl*e." I guess there is an exception to every rule.   ::?:

----------


## Jammy

> _Originally posted by Leo Volont_
> *First one needs to liberate oneself from every trace of personal dignity, self-esteem, or even the spirit for decent personal hygiene.  One must really degrade oneself.  The lower the better.  First, get rid of that bed.  One needs only the bath tub, which one can fill full of whatever slimes and excrements that are on hand.  That should be able to set the tone for one's basest instincts.  And then one can get in the mood by taking into one's every available bodily orifice all manners of living squiggly things.  But that is only preparation for the body.  One needs to prepare one's soul.  Toss out all literature with any higher appeal.  One should concentrate on only the most purient of literatures.  Here there is a slight problem as the best literatures for this use are often illegal or are considered so far below decent taste that no reputable retailer will carry them.  But I'm sure if one roots around on the seemy side of town long enough one will find literature sufficiently focussed enough so that your every thought is as low as it could possibly go.*



Oh my \"Leo Volont\". You must really be some kind of spiritual guru up there in the skies to say such sarcastic things like this. This is indeed a discussion forum, but there were nothing to discussion in this post. To come forward and ask for this can be quite akward for some as it is, and it really doesnt help to stamp all over the person and refering to him as the lowest degraded creature without dignity or self esteem there is!?! 

Sex is a big part of life, its a part of evolution and its a part of our deepest urges in our primitiv part of the brain, pushing on with evolution. Sex/Dreamsex is OK!





> _Originally posted by Leo Volont+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Leo Volont)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				And I also stand by my observation that if the person had the least bit of charm or personality than one would not have to resort to one's dreams for that kind of thing, and if any person is seriously challenged for charm or personality, then there are easier ways of having an orgasm than to dream one up.[/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



1. I can go to sleep while thinking about sex. But ive never tried using it as a WILD techinque. Il try that sometime. 2. Sex does not necessarly make a LD/NLD come to an end, if this is your personal experience talk for yourself. Imyself and many others ive heard about have enjoyed an act without loosing the dream. OR feeling shamefull,in regret or like a degraded person for acting fantasies out. Also about the dreamsex is like a drunken orgy? I do not agree. Im not a scientist but that states as counter proof.

----------


## Hate

> _Originally posted by irishcream_
> *ever noticed that any other strong emotion wakens you too?  one time i had an extremely sad dream...so sad i was crying in the dream, and when i woke up, i was crying too.
> it would seem that strong emotions wake us up...*



A couple of times when I've been doing some physical, like running or skiing, in a dream, I get out of breath, I start to feel how I breath and then I wake up. I don't know if this counts as emotion, but anyway.

----------


## SantaDreamsToo

> _Originally posted by existenceisadream_
> *The key for sex in dreams for me (and this may only work in men I'm not sure) is to drink a lot of water before going to bed.  Then several hours into sleep One of two things will happen.  You'll either dream of trying to find a bathroom or dream of having sex.  Sometimes for me it will be both.  I'll be about to have sex but then have to go to the bathroom and then come back for more sex.  I believe it's the pressure in the bladder and the genital area that creates these dreams.  I've found that in LD's though it can bring it to an end but not always because I've developed great dream control.  Sex in non LD's never make the dream end for me.
> Anyone else here have the same kind of thing happen to them if they drink a bunch of liquid before going to sleep?*



yes actually, that works for me too

----------


## the beauty who sleeps

Pregnancy brings about the craziest and most erotic sex filled dreams!  (although pregnancy isn't a good reason just for wanting more sex dreams   ::lol::  

I think it goes along the lines of the urge to go to the bathroom tips, as it's putting extra pressure upon your genitals.  Although I know alot of pregnant women just can't even stomach the thought of sex, that it seems to kill their sex drive for some reason.  Not me though.   ::D:  

But I think the best way would be to think about it as emotionally involved as you can possibly get just before falling asleep.  If it's something that's constantly on your mind, it's more than likely to show up in some form or another in your dreams.

Just be warned.  Dreams are unpredictable and you might find yourself with a washing machine instead of a person!

----------


## Kaniaz

I'm afraid I don't know.

----------


## jay dawg

leo you are a moron.

also, u cant have sex with the hotter, previous version of brittaney spears in real life can u? no. but ofcoarse why would leo want that? give it up man

----------


## alfredpotter

Can somebody please state all the reasons why lucid sex dreams wake the dreamer up?
This is quite interesting.

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by nightowl_
> *
> This is HIS dreams, not yours. If he wants to have sex in his dreams, then let him. 
> 
> BTW: Scwigglie! you're back!   woohooo...we were wondering where you went.*



I'm sorry, but I was under the impression that this was a discussion forum.

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by jay dawg_
> *leo you are a moron.
> 
> *



Why is it that the only person on this Page that can think in complete paragraphs is a 'moron' but those who sit in judgment with opinions that they haven't the intellect to express consider themselves so superior to me?  It must be one of those counter-intuitive things, or perhaps a spiritual paradox, that the foolish are actually wise, or that the most knowledge resides with the ignorant, or whatever Zen or Taoist formula of nonsense may apply.  But my own suspicions would lean the other way and I would suppose that it is the people who can't quite comprehend what I am saying that most call me a 'moron'.

----------


## jay dawg

alfred potter what kind of sick twisted av is that GOD! man if theres one person whos banking on there not being a hell it is u lol


leo leo leo. the point is try to discuss erotic dreams w/o putting people down in the process.

----------


## alfredpotter

well its the only small image that'll fit for the av and it represents what i believe in.



> [/b]



 now can someone answer my previous post  ::D:

----------


## deeptrance

You can do things in a LD that you could never do in life with sex, such as fufill extreme fetishes that would either be illegal or impossible to do in real life  ::D:

----------


## Jammy

> _Originally posted by deeptrance_
> *You can do things in a LD that you could never do in life with sex, such as fufill extreme fetishes that would either be illegal or impossible to do in real life*



Hehe you could, but honestly who would?  :smiley:

----------


## Ech0

Officially, anybody still arguing about the social lives of those who want erotic dreams has WAY WAY TOO MUCH TIME ON THEIR HANDS.

Look, everybody wants erotic dreams, who wouldn't? We're all humans, we all have sex drives. It just depends on the logic of the person thats insecurity depends on what others do. If you don't want to have erotic dreams, don't, whatever floats your boat. But don't go Dr. Phil on peoples' ass just because you feel that your false sense of maturity puts you "above" others.

----------


## Tsen

I'm too tired to read through this whole thread, I've gone through the first and most of the second pages.  Here's my spill.

I'm with Leo on this one.  He's got an opinion, and the right to share it.  The right to be opinionated, if he so wishes.  I have the same right.  If you don't like it, shove it.  That's what life's like, get used to it.  Whatever you may think of Leo's opinions, you have to admit that he has a great mind, and he's quite capable of thinking for himself.  Leo, I just want you to know that even though I don't agree with you on most things, you have my respect.

If you want sex dreams, good for you, but I've gotta tell you--there's no point.  There's much more entertaining things to do in an LD, and much more that'd be memorable later on.  I've had a few sex dreams, most unintentional, but a few lucid, and I've gotta say, they just aren't worth the time.  Go fly, rule the world, fish, surf, or in general DO SOMETHING OTHER THAN SOME ONE.  Get a life, move on.  And most importantly, GROW UP.  In dreams and on forums. 

-Tsen

----------


## Merlock

It's not that easy to think about something all the way up till you fall asleep. Plus that won't necessarily mean it'll become your concern and thus be relayed into a dream.

Now reading something extensively before falling asleep or more so being concerned with a concept throughout the day - those from my experience and in my research are good ways of relaying something into a dream.

----------


## sedain121

When ever I have an erotic dream they always end before I actually have sex.  It's been like that my whole 22 years.....I am not a virgin....what gives?

----------


## Fetish

Ack, Have you all forgotten about your lustful preteen years. Wet-Dreams are caused by a build up of hormones in the male body and when the amount of hormones reaches a certain level they are discharged. 

So the most natural way to have a sex dream is to not masturbate. 

And to Leo 

You have your opinion as we all do but try not to put others down when you state it. It makes you seem like you are some type of self riotous(?) fool when you do (which we all here at DV know your not). 



And just out of curiosity, do females have wet dreams?

----------


## Glitch

Okay I'm new but I've had a lot of lucid sex dreams and they only manage to wake me up like 45% of the time and the dream keeps going on to the next "day" or further before I do wake up.  Also to the "drunken orgy" comment, I wont ever get drunk! out of fear of jail time for murder, and unless I know everyone and their history's I wont join an orgy out of fear of getting something I don't want!

So lucid sex, orgy or not, is the way I'll go until I find someone (or one's) who makes me throw out my rules on premarital(?) sex.  

Oh and it only gets boring if you're imaganation can't keep up. IME

----------


## LucidApple

I experimented with women perfume under my nose a few times just  before sleeping. 
Also with aftershave and some other  very sensual perfumes. 
I dreamed then several times i was in a harem having fun with woman.

But it must be a strong and sensual scent!

----------


## Dangeruss

I talked to someone who told me you can even control which person you dream about if that person has a unique smell to you, just spray your pillow with the target's perfume. If it's not a sensual scent it will at least help you dream about the person.

If you can't LD, thinking about a person for a long time before falling asleep can help you see them in your dream, but this has never led to a sexual encounter for me, just normal interactions with the person.

if you really want sexual dreams take a break from "coping." after a week or so, sex is about all I dream about. I don't really recommend it though, it's not worth not coping.

----------


## Distant Clone

*alfredpotter*: Consider the different types of dreams and how intense they are. Lucids are more intense than vivid dreams, which are more intense than normal dreams. Like irishcream said, intense emotions can cause the dream to stop. The emotions become more intense in lucid dreams, and have a greater potential to stop a dream. 

I'm sort of divided between the rest of the opinions. I do think there is at least one benefit to having intimate relations in dreams. No, this does not have vaginal sex in lucid dreams. Things are amplified in dreams compared to "real life". This means things are more intense when you dream.

Leaning back to Fetish's hormone statement, I think you can accumulate the hormones much faster while you are dreaming. I don't agree that once you hit your level you are done. If you masturbate regularly, your level will stay the same. But if you hold it in, I think you can increase your tolerance. Similar to alcohol...the more alcohol in  your body, the more you learn to tolerate. When you orgasm, you actually release all these hormones. To build up more, don't release.

Also an idea I have is that masturbation accumulates these hormones. So do other sexual or intimite activities. If you want to increase your tolerance, i.e. last longer and have more powerful orgasms, dreaming is the fastest way I know how to do it.

So, where i'm headed with all this is that dreaming and erotic activities can charge people up and get them to be more tolerant. Again, this is not saying have penetrative sex in lucid dreams. I think it's better to be non-lucid so you are not demeaning the higher mind. Ask for it, and you will receive it. Also, I tend to give oral or kiss women. Hugging, petting that is good too, but I do not get in the position where I can get excited and lose it. Any act with the adult intentions is fine if you aren't receiving.

My strategy is to have one play with themself at night, before they go to sleep. Don't cross the point of no return, don't get too worked up not to fall asleep. There's a happy medium. Have those intimate thoughts before going to bed. Give your subconcious mind a notice that's what you want, and it will accomidate you. Also having sexual thoughts, daydreams and fantasies will help too. Stimulate yourself on every level, physically, mentally, emotionally, etc...

----------


## AirRick101

Leo, do you have the least bit of jealousy when you are "discussing" with people what sexual dreams are all about?  I know you would insist you don't mean to insult them or be condenscending, but their interpretation is that you are doing such a thing.  Besides, it's not hard to see how defensive you get to certain comments by insulting some of their characteristics or style of verbal projection, though so subtly and "diplomatically."

It's true that there are plenty of people addressing as well as requesting tips on sexual dreams, but that's only because almost every aspiring lucid dreamer has at some points thought of exploiting this window of oppurtunity for sex.  They will find out for themselves, not by hearsay, whether or not it is a good use for their time.  

Their rationalizations may sicken you, but you are smart enough to see that you are not creating any positive feedback with these people, and if anything, the only thing you are gaining is the personal conviction that you are right.  They only seem to stiffin their points on the other hand.

In my experience, engaging and holding on to either side of the argument is entirely stressful, this board is gradually making people feel as if they're between a rock and a hard place, with all the moral discussions and whatnot flying around.

Some of us people may have "faith" in total dream control, as well as you have faith, no wait, "knowledge" that there is no such thing.  But given that you're clearly over 50 years old and had more time to have had fun than most of us here on the board, we won't hesitate to consider your opinion, either.

But I already know there is so much more worth doing in dreams than sex, I've tried, and already said before the effort can be disappointing if it's not easy to attain, because our calm demeanor is usually hard to sustain in such a scenario.  But the bottom line is, it's productive to do things we haven't done before or things we can't do in real life in dreams, and it's not necessary to keep drawing lines until we back ourselves into a corner.

----------


## Dangeruss

Why not just try it once? That way you can tell non-believers they can have sex in a lucid dream and they'll be all over it. Then, hopefully with this forum they'll learn there are cooler things to do while dreaming.

----------


## jungjedi

is it possible to masterbate in your dreams?

----------


## Serkat

> _Originally posted by jungjedi_
> *is it possible to masterbate in your dreams?*



Why...
Oh why

----------


## kimpossible

I was asking myself that same question.  Let's ask:

JungJedi,

I suppose it probably is.  But why would you when that's a solo activity you can do at (presumably) most any time?  There are a LOT more compelling things to spend your dream time on, right?

So why the inquiry?  Just curiosity?

----------


## AirRick101

To see if he can shoot 100 ft in the air...jp

No, I don't think it's because he's curious.  He probably has a life-and-death situation that rests on answering this very question.    :tongue2:

----------


## Tsen

Oh great.  Now you've embarrassed him and he's going to leave the forum, or possibly create a new account, leaving this one with only TWO posts.  Just 'cuz he wanted to know about masturbation in dreams....

Though, admitedly, it IS a funny idea.  WHY?  OH THE HUMANITY!
...but I wonder if it would make you go blind.

----------


## SiliconMatrix

Hey, new to the forums and site but a very experienced lucid dreamer.

anyway, assuming the masturbation question is just out of curiousity.. yes, it's entirely possible to masturbate, have sex, etc etc during a lucid dream. Why you would want to is beyond me though.

This is assuming that you don't get too excited since surprise/excitement  can often  terminate a dream you're currently having.

----------


## kimpossible

I totally concur.  My obscure point was simply that lucid sex-play makes a lot more sense to me, at least, than solo activity.  But maybe I'm missing something?

----------


## Tsen

Yeah, I guess the curiousity factor could have it. 

Fun (and disturbing) fact of the day:  Male bears prefer masturbation to sex.

----------


## Dangeruss

wow, bears masturbate...

----------


## Ex Nine

Well one doesn't have to masturbate alone. Perhaps one would find it erotic to do it in front of another in a dream. Or in front of others, plural. Or with them. Or mutually with them. Or on them?

Not that I'm really into any of that. I'll have no responses to any pointing and laughing at Ex Nine.

----------


## Placebo

I haven't read the 4 pages thus far, so I apologise if someone has mentioned this already:

One possible method is this:  Photo Gazing
Except, instead of using a photo, try a small picture of your favourite porn pic  ::D:

----------


## Gezus

I think people have errotic dreams no matter what anyways. Guys get boners during the night every night, so I'm guessing that's from errotic dreams.

----------


## iadr

It is possible to do anything you want in a lucid dream.  You are limited only by your imagination and the amount of control you have while in your dream.

Although I would prefer to either float or fly after becoming lucid, I have had lucid sex dreams with multiple orgasms that were better and more powerful than having sex in the physical, mainly because in the dream world you are not limited by your physical body, as you can virtually do anything you want, and feel anythnig you want, once you learn to control the dream. 

Although I will agree that bringing sex into a lucid dream can many times cause the dream to end, this does not have to happen, as it only happens if you allow yourself to become too excited about what you are doing. 

So enjoy yourselves.  There is a whole world of safe sex out there just waiting for anyone willing to work hard enough to become lucid and control their dreams, and this is one of the main advantages to having a lucid sex dream. You needn't concern yourself with getting aids, getting someone pregnant, or even getting emotionally involved with someone.  

You are only limited as to the amount of enjoyment you can derive from your dreams by the amount of control you have in your dreams. 

Although sex can be great in a controlled lucid dream, I still prefer to rise above the physical and either go floating or flying somewhere, because that to me is the most liberating experience of all.  But to each their own.   ::D:

----------


## jungjedi

hello,back again,just went through hurricane wilma,and the eye passed over my house.
then afterward,we had a hurricane party with shrooms.i met with alien beings and negociated tradeing some of their technology for some of ours.i think i had a lucid dream,but im not that good at recalling them yet.i know i didnt get the chance to masterbate.i still havent gotten that flying thing down either-chow

----------


## Ants

Leo Volont
your a bit of an asshole really

----------


## iadr

To increase your frequency of errotic dreams try using the dream-reentry technique.  

When you wake up from a dream with an attractive member of the opposite sex, go back into that same dream with the intention of controlling it this time.  

To do  this start by reviewing the dream in your mind like a daydream, only while doing this start changing the dream a bit to the way you want it to go, all the while remembering your intent to enter the dream again and be lucid this time.

By reentering a previous dream this way and controlling it,  the dream should not come to an end when you reach the sex part since you have been in control of it the whole time.   ::D:

----------


## Revero

Yes, it is possible to masturbate in dreams. I did it not too long ago in a (non-lucid) dream. Why? Because I was horny and I thought it was reality.

----------


## Nugget75

Haha, I've never thought of that before. I usually just get a girl in my dreams. Kind of dissapointing though I presume.

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by Ants_
> *Leo Volont
> your a bit of an asshole really*



So, what you are saying js that thinking about 'assholes' is what could give you more eroticism in your dreams.  Well, I shouldn't be surprised... you are, afterall, English.

----------


## RooJ

Theres nothing quite like a sweeping statement stereotyping 60.5 million people to procure everyones respect..  ::D:

----------


## Glitch

*Leo Volont*




> So, what you are saying js that thinking about 'assholes' is what could give you more eroticism in your dreams. Well, I shouldn't be surprised... you are, afterall, English.[/b]



Leo I have to say while I tend to disagree with your opinion's that was a great comeback  ::D:  

As for the subject of this post, I'll say to increase errotic dreams, look at photo's of whom you'd like to play with before going to bed, and just before going to sleep start to build the base of the dream in your mind.

----------


## smurfy

Someone once said, "One nice thing about egotists: they don't talk about other people." I guess there is an exception to every rule.  

There is no exception, Leo Volont IS talking about himself.  In every piece he writes.  He opens up the turmoil in his soul for all to see how fucked up it really is in there.    I believe he speaks from his own experiences although he seems not to be able to admit to this(?), as he aims arrogance and disgust to those around him for their actions through is ingeniously witty sarcasm.  

Leo, why are you so disgusted by yourself?  Do yourself a favour...when you go to sleep tonight dream of your deepest most lustful fantasy, get whipped by your grade three math teacher while bent over her desk...whatever...and you know what, not only will you love it, you'll wake up with a smile on your face and a fucking sense of humour at your wild escapade and you won't feel the seedy repulsion you felt about yourself after your drunken orgy experience...and you know why?  BECAUSE IT WAS A DREAM!!!!  Take off the chastity belt man, you're missing out on a whole other world.


Getting back to the topic of errotic dreams.  

The most powerful dreams I have ever had have been lucid and full of passion and wild emotion.   From mouth watering lust to sobbing, bitter saddness.   These dreams often lead to some sort of more wakeful state as I believe I try to deal with these powerful feelings.  Usually after a minute I am able to focus on returning to sleep and enter back into the same dream, or to start anew.   This doesn't always work, but I've never regretted attempting the dream in the first place, nor the experiences that occurred.  I have visited with deceased relatives, and had wicked sex including orgasm (any women who can dream control to the point of orgasm, please respond...i've never met anyone who can do this and I consider it to be an incredibly powerful skill, considering the anatomy of a woman, and the fact that most men can't figure it out with two hands AND a penis?)

For me, it helps to daydream/fantasize before bed about the experience you wish to have.  Dream control takes work and concentration and I'd love to hear the experiences of others.  Errotic dreams are an incredible way to explore your fantasies without having to deal with the reality of the consequences.  ie. don't sleep with your neighbours husband, just dream about it!

----------


## jaded

[quote]

So, what you are saying js that thinking about 'assholes' is what could give you more eroticism in your dreams.  Well, I shouldn't be surprised... you are, afterall, English.[/quote.

Your one of those old codgers that sit at bus stops moanin about everyone int ya?

----------


## TAISIA

Just remember everyone,,, He who agners you, CONTROLLS YOU!
Some say things just to start fights, why give in to it and do what they want?
I just smile   ::lol::    see..?  moving on...   :OK Bye now:

----------


## jungjedi

im severly retarded

----------


## AirRick101

I am sofa king we todd did.  I'll do anything for a klondike bar, but I won't do that.

----------


## Raz

> _Originally posted by Leo Volont_
> *Oh, I've been criticized for not being constructive and helpful, and for this I apologize, and so I will give you my sincere advice on how to have more errotic dreams.
> 
> First one needs to liberate oneself from every trace of personal dignity, self-esteem, or even the spirit for decent personal hygiene. *One must really degrade oneself. *The lower the better. *First, get rid of that bed. *One needs only the bath tub, which one can fill full of whatever slimes and excrements that are on hand. *That should be able to set the tone for one's basest instincts. *And then one can get in the mood by taking into one's every available bodily orifice all manners of living squiggly things. *But that is only preparation for the body. *One needs to prepare one's soul. *Toss out all literature with any higher appeal. *One should concentrate on only the most purient of literatures. *Here there is a slight problem as the best literatures for this use are often illegal or are considered so far below decent taste that no reputable retailer will carry them. *But I'm sure if one roots around on the seemy side of town long enough one will find literature sufficiently focussed enough so that your every thought is as low as it could possibly go.
> 
> That should be enough to do it. *Now simply fall asleep and you will have the dreams of your lifetime.*



With your 50 or so years of dreaming I would think you had learned the value of respect. I agree that name calling (like someone calling you a moran) is very childish. But is your reply any better? You, in a very intelectual way called him a pervert. Dose putting the insult in this manner make it any better? You have come to your opinions about this trough life experiance. Dose that make it worth more and more corect for him? You might be the center of your univers. But you are not the center of his. Are you sure what is right for you is right for him? This is not ment as a attack. This is mearly something I ask you to consider. Has your opinion about sex always been the same? How about religion? Would you respect anyone pushing down your opinions as they view theirs better then yours? If you cant respect the question, why bother awnsering? To make people feel bad? To feel superior? I have only been dreaming for 24 years... Should I respect you more then you respect me? Dose age make you a better person?

----------


## Placebo

I'm just apalled that he considers eroticism to be debased and grotesque.
Let's all just chuck away our physical love and affection  we express  with our partners. It's low and fleshly.   ::roll:: 
PS: I'm in this thread as a member, not a moderator. I'm not even assigned to this section  :wink2:  So no screaming for moderation or screaming that I'm moaning please...

----------


## Tanman

hey guys been gone a few days,  :tongue2: 

me no like you leo, you poo head. 

*waits to be called a moron*

anyways this post is very graphuc, for those who are offended by this sort of thing look away and miss this post



anyways on to the subject, ive found that after masturbating once at night erotic dreams are hard to come by, but by a combination of what i now know as "Wild" and a masturbation session after i wake up before going down again erotic dreams come really easily. and lucid dreams with them. personally i used lucid dreams for sex for a long time, ( between ages 13 - 16) and i had lots of fun and found that the loss of lucidity only comes with the sex for the first few times and after a while it becomes like any other lucid activity, easier to do.

these are just my opinions and experiences so if you want to flame please feel free. 

smoochies
XXXX

----------


## PenguinLord13

LOL. Yet anothe topic on dream sex/erotic dreams. I have an answer. Don't masterbate. From what i experienced, if I masterbate I never get Lucid. If I don't for a few days an LD follows. Then you can bang anyone you want.

----------


## SKA

> _Originally posted by Franz Ferdinand+--><div class='quotetop'>QUOTE(Franz Ferdinand)</div>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				just wondering.  i havnt mastered LD yet  [/b]
> 			
> 		
> ...



Yeah well I think sexual frustration does return in your dream. I have it after a couple of days not having had sex.  

It's very typical for desires to return to you in dreams. sex is a desire, but I also remember having the desire of talking to and hanging out with a long lost friend of mine. I had so many dreams where I was skateboarding, playing guitar with him or talking to him like we used to. Interresting note for Ludic Dream induction perhaps.When your desires seem to come true, like so many people do, link it to a reality check (pinch me!) and asking yourself if you might be dreaming.

----------


## noluck

about 4 years ago i was sitting in the back of my sisters car. and I noticed there was a magazine so I looked in it and seen a article that  actually said how to have sexual dreams. so I read it, and it says before you go to bed look at some sexy photos for ten minutes then go to bed. and that is suppost to make you have sexual dreams... So thats how. .  :smiley:

----------


## SKA

> _Originally posted by noluck_
> *about 4 years ago i was sitting in the back of my sisters car. and I noticed there was a magazine so I looked in it and seen a article that *actually said how to have sexual dreams. so I read it, and it says before you go to bed look at some sexy photos for ten minutes then go to bed. and that is suppost to make you have sexual dreams... So thats how. .*



Yeah but it's very hard to Determine that if you look at *sensual images* that it gets you in a sensual mood  I'd rather advise to *play soul-full sensual loungy music* before and while falling asleep to get you in a *sensual mood* since *dreams* are usually more *''Mood-based''* than they are visual ) Or try anything to get you in a *sensual mood*: different people need different techniques: *Masturbation*, as some mentioned to induce erotic dreams, is something that makes me feel more [b]''dirty'' [/b.

*Masturbation* is answering erotic desires ( without any real mood-passionating effects, unlike sex which can be very passionate and mood-lifting ) and *after reaching orgasm the sexual tention is relieved and Gone*. But you need to *KEEP* that *sexual tention*.
*Erotic* is when sexual Tention is kept and suspended and used to stay in that sensation and mood for longer times. It is this mood you want to maintain as you fall asleep.

I personally think *moods and impressions exerienced in waking life* are more likely to return to us *in our dreams* than visual images of very tasty female body forms or anything like that. It would be partially *answering and relieving your erotic desires* in some form.

At least, I have found that *unanswered desires* are a very populair and *re-occur*ing experience *in my dreams*: Talking to and hanging out with a long lost best Friend of mine who now hates me after a big fuss is *one of those Unanswered Desires*. I must have dreamt about 10 dreams where I was hanging out/playing guitar/conversating with him again, which is impossible or at least HIGHLY unlikely in Waking life to just happen like that. Good dreamsign I had, at the time, complete;y overlooked.

So I'm trying to become aware of my *unanswered desires* and  *feelings* and *subconcious urges* to try and use them *as dreamsigns* to recognise that I'm dreaming.

----------


## Wuollet

Well, since you mostly dream about what has happened during your day I'd say take a full day and just Watch porn. 

And when you go to bed, visualize yourself having sex, that'll do it  ::D:

----------


## DarthDallas

i just find that when i become lucid i say "when i turn around, there will be about 3 hot girls" and than i turn around and viola. all down hill from there  :smiley:

----------


## Mr.caramel

Ha even though im a bit against sexual lucid dreams....some times....well lets just say that once in a while you fall pray to your own hormones(its mostly teen boys because were slaves to our hormones). So anyway if im not lucid and my desire for sex is the dream theme i have to chase them all about the neighbour hood and that gets rather annoying and if i do get them it feels more like rape then sex thats why i like the sexual but not the rapeing bit (i have a horrid mind :Sad: ). If i do have a lucid and think of a girl then i get a horny straight away and its over so the only way i get to have sex is if i rape them in a normal dream. Thats why i really am staying clear of sex dreams and sex altogether.

----------


## mountain

> just wondering.  i havnt mastered LD yet  
> [/b]



dude u can have sex in real life why dont u just do sweet stuff like fly and kill frenchman and patrol the mexican border in dreams... come on just find a girl u like ask her out and be confident dude. u dont need dream sex.

----------


## Bu5hman404

> dude u can have sex in real life why dont u just do sweet stuff like fly and kill frenchman and patrol the mexican border in dreams... come on just find a girl u like ask her out and be confident dude. u dont need dream sex.
> [/b]



My thoughts exactley...well not exactley, I think I&#39;d rather have sex than kill frenchman really... but basically yeah, there are better things to do than have sex in LDs

----------

